# Cedar Planked Bluefish?



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

This may be an old question, and if so I apologize. I did a search but didn't come up with what I was looking for.

She Who Must Be Obeyed and I have gotten pretty fond of cedar planked salmon. The problem is I don't catch a lot of salmon down on Cape Fear, NC. Bluefish, on the other hand are much more accomodating. Have any of you cooked blues on a cedar plank? If so, how did you prepare the fish? Filet with skin on or off? Good marinade or recipe to share? Any special prep for the blues? Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

skin off.
season like you might do with your salmon.

I like dry spices mixed with a touch of olive oil, and then hand rub onto the fish and put on the plank and do it's thing. A short brine soak (20 minutes or less) would work too, that's what I do when I put em on the smoker for a couple of hours.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I need to explain that I don't eat bluefish ... That having been said ... 

Fresh off the hook, put'em on ice right away (preferably a slurry (super-cooled brine) of ice and salt)

Clean and gut'em as soon as you can.

If filleting and removing the skin , remove the dark line (called the latteral line) membrane because it taints the flavor of the fish and gives it a strong flavor that many find objectionable.


Fishwander


----------

